# Question for raw feeders



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Gunner has been on a completely raw diet now for approximately 7-8 weeks, I use the meal planner on raw feeding Miami, we started on pork about 2 weeks ago and the past 2 days he has been throwing up little chunks of bone from his pork chops, is this normal?


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Throwing up is pretty much never "normal." Pork is generally not advised as part of a raw diet. Sounds like it's not sitting well with him. Try minimizing/grinding up the bones, or switching the pork content to something else (beef / chicken / etc).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bone from pork chops and ribs would be to dense for a puppy to digest. I wouldnt' feed those to an adult dog. Some do, I don't. I feed, for bones, poultry necks, any part of the chicken, turkey wings, duck legs and wings.

I do feed pork meat as long as it comes from and FDA inspected facility. Pork hearts, pork butt, etc.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you for the comments! I should have mentioned Gunner is 2 yrs,I guess it's no more pork bones.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've fed pork necks. Necks are porous bones. But, personally, I dislike potential large dental bills.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

yuriy said:


> Throwing up is pretty much never "normal." Pork is generally not advised as part of a raw diet. Sounds like it's not sitting well with him. Try minimizing/grinding up the bones, or switching the pork content to something else (beef / chicken / etc).


No issue with feeding commercial pork if you're in the states. 

However, I choose not to feed pork bones especially sharp machine cut ones -pork chops generally. I will feed whole pork shoulder allow my guy to eat a meal's worth and recall him away. Then I take the remaining meat off the bone and toss it - then it is bone heavy meals for the next few days.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I do not feed the bone from pork chops. I did try the pork riblets from raw feeding Miami and those were good, no problems.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I also do not feed pork bones, but my guy does really well with raw boneless pork- rib meat, tenderloin, etc. As others have stated, as long as it comes from a USDA inspected source, I'll feed it. I do deep freeze all pork for a month before feeding, though, just as a precaution!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

pork ribs , good, pork necks , good , pork hocks/feet , good , pork chop bones not good because they are cut on sharp angles and are dense .


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Feed pork neck often and have done so for many many years. It is a harder bone for some dogs to digest until they are really used to it AND some dogs just don't handle pork well at all.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments!!


----------

